# Shaker Inspired ‘Kissing’ Bench



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Any respectable Shaker ain’t gonna like this idea but it has a good purpose. I modded the back rest obviously, but kept all the other details intact according to Glen Huey’s excellent instructions.

It’s a Kissing Bench for a reason. A young couple may be getting this as a wedding present and to preserve peace and love, this bench is to be reserved for kissing only, which would help deflate any hurt feelings, misunderstanding, etc. and serve as a neutral place for reconciliation.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think if the Shakers had kissed more there might still be a few around. That's a nice bench that would be perfect in an entry way.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice bench. But the only kissing benches I have ever heard of are different.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice bench. The Shakers were very practical and no non-sense types. They thought that everything should be the simplest form for the function it had to perform. 

So my only question is did you christen the bench with your betroved?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

gdonham1 said:


> Very nice bench. The Shakers were very practical and no non-sense types. They thought that everything should be the simplest form for the function it had to perform.
> 
> So my only question is did you christen the bench with your betroved?


I’m still debating as to whether I will give this to them as their space is very small - an efficiency apartment I think. The idea was more of a novelty to make their wedding more fun. They may not have room for it. I need to send a photo to the bride and ask her...


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

There is a Shaker Village not far from Franklin, KY. It was very interesting to see this place. They were practical people, and it was so amazing to see how they solved simple problems. All of their rooms are surrounded by strips of wood with wooden pegs. I wondered WHY there would be so many places to hang a coat, but the designed all of teir furniture to hang on these pegs. On cleaning day, they would HANG all of the tables and chairs and sich on these pegs, so they had full access to the floor. It was just cool!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Nice bench. But the only kissing benches I have ever heard of are different.


Maybe it is for kissing and more......Ooop slap my face........


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe it is for kissing and more......Ooop slap my face........


You’ve got the right idea, Herb!

Joe - I’m going to the Shaker village this spring for two days at least...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Maybe it is for kissing and more......Ooop slap my face........


I think the hard bench would cool the ardor in short order...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Ooop slap my face........


I can handle that...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> I think the hard bench would cool the ardor in short order...


On the contrary, for the troubled couple to more readily settle their differences on this well intended bench, one would hope a requisite kiss or two would lead to a more ‘enthusiastic’ reconciliation. Glad to see the concept of this humble Shaker utensil has been so well understood. Perhaps one is need in your house too?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bstrom said:


> On the contrary, for the troubled couple to more readily settle their differences on this well intended bench, one would hope a requisite kiss or two would lead to a more ‘enthusiastic’ reconciliation. Glad to see the concept of this humble Shaker utensil has been so well understood. Perhaps one is need in your house too?


Shakers, being missionary oriented, would likely find that bench rather hard for advanced activity and other precepts would likely come to bear on adjusting their "position".


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

thomas1389 said:


> Shakers, being missionary oriented, would likely find that bench rather hard for advanced activity and other precepts would likely come to bear on adjusting their "position".


I certainly hope this discourse isn't found by any Shakers lest I become a target of their consternation. We're approaching a level of disrespect even I'm finding uncomfortable. Geez, it's just a kissing bench! Marital discord must be abated!!


----------

